
What are successful startups that CS PhD graduates founded? - thumbwrestling
I&#x27;m looking for inspiration and curious to hear what startups, founded by recent PhD graduates, are out there.
======
jkuria
What do you consider recent?

A few that come to mind:

1\. Surreal Vision, Acquired by Facebook. Renato Moreno has a CS Phd from
Manchester I believe
[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechno...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnologyandtelecoms/electronics/11634818/Facebook-
buys-British-virtual-reality-start-up-Surreal-Vision.html)

2\. Turbo.net (privately held, successful virtualization company). Founder has
Berkley CS Phd.

